# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  WEXLER снижает цены на всю линейку высокопроизводительных смартфонов WEXLER.ZEN

## Labs

Международная компания WEXLER, ведущая разработки в области высоких технологий для повседневной жизни, сообщает о снижении цен на все модели смартфонов серии WEXLER.ZEN. Все смартфоны WEXLER.ZEN построены на базе производительных 4-х ядерных процессоров, обладают высококачественными 13 Мп тыловыми камерами и поддержкой 2-х активных SIM-карт!

Уже более 5 лет компания WEXLER успешно выпускает функциональные, стильные, качественные, и при этом, доступные устройства для повседневного использования. Компания WEXLER снижает цены на все модели смартфонов серии WEXLER.ZEN, что делает эти устройства еще более привлекательными для покупателей, которым нужны высокопроизводительные решения по разумной цене. В серию WEXLER.ZEN входят три смартфона WEXLER.ZEN 4.7, WEXLER.ZEN 5 и WEXLER.ZEN 5+. 

Все смартфоны серии WEXLER.ZEN обладают мощными 4-х ядерными процессорами, что позволяет насладиться плавной работой устройств при любых сценариях использования от просмотра видеофайлов до запуска самых требовательных программ и 3D игр. Также смартфоны обладают продвинутой тыловой камерой с разрешением 13.0 Мп, которая позволяет делать удивительно детализированные и «живые» кадры. Еще одной особенностью смартфонов является наличие 2-х слотов для SIM-карт, при помощи которых пользователи получают возможность разделить личные и деловые звонки, а также использовать сервисы сразу нескольких операторов сотовой связи.

Коммуникационные возможности смартфонов WEXLER.ZEN представлены широким набором датчиков и модулей связи, включая акселерометр (G-сенсор), гироскоп, цифровой компас, датчик приближения, датчик освещённости, FM-тюнер, Bluetooth 4.0, GPS с поддержкой A-GPS и модуль Wi-Fi с поддержкой стандартов 802.11 b/g/n. Помимо загрузки данных через 3G и Wi-Fi сети, смартфоны поддерживают HSPA+ стандарт, благодаря чему скорости скачивания данных через мобильные сети достигает 42.2 Мбит/с, а скорость отдачи достигает 5.76 Мбит/с. Смартфоны также имеют microUSB OTG порт с поддержкой стандарта MHL, что позволяет легко подключать к смартфонам внешние устройства, мониторы, клавиатуры и «мыши». 

Отличительными особенностями смартфона WEXLER.ZEN 4.7 являются IPS экран с диагональю 4.7 дюймов и разрешением 1280х720 и малая толщина устройства, которая составляет всего 7.9 мм. Для хранения пользовательских данных смартфон WEXLER.ZEN 4.7 предоставляет 4 Гб встроенной памяти, которую всегда можно расширить при помощи карт памяти формата microSD(HC). Смартфоны WEXLER.ZEN 5 и WEXLER.ZEN 5+ обладают превосходными 5 дюймовыми IPS экранами с Full HD разрешением 1920 х 1080, что обеспечивает потрясающую детализацию и реалистичность картинки. Смартфон WEXLER.ZEN 5 обладает 8 Гб встроенной памяти, которую можно расширить при помощи карт памяти стандарта microSD(HC), а смартфон WEXLER.ZEN 5+ предоставляет пользователю для хранения данных 32 Гб памяти.

«Смартфоны серии WEXLER.ZEN обладают отличным качеством и выдающимися характеристиками, и при этом цена устройств стала еще более привлекательной для покупателей», - говорит Лео Прозумент, управляющий директор компании WEXLER. 

Смартфон WEXLER.ZEN 4.7 будет доступен для заказа по цене $195, смартфон WEXLER.ZEN 5 можно купить по цене $250, а новая цена смартфона WEXLER.ZEN 5+ равна $280. Заказ можно оформить на официальном сайте www.WEXLER.ru, а также устройства можно купить в магазинах страны.

----------

